# Received certification card in mail questions..



## blachatch (Jun 20, 2012)

I received My EMT card in the mail and it says I need to call my state office to obtain my license for me to be able to work as an EMT. So I called and they said all I need is the certification card. Does anyone know what the license is about? I have my card is that all I need to work as an EMT?

Thanks


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 20, 2012)

blachatch said:


> I received My EMT card in the mail and it says I need to call my state office to obtain my license for me to be able to work as an EMT. So I called and they said all I need is the certification card. Does anyone know what the license is about? I have my card is that all I need to work as an EMT?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the state. Maine for example, requires a copy of your nr card to issue a license to practice. I don't know of any state that doesn't require a state card of some sort.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

So just to be clear you received your NREMT card? Most states require you to submit your NREMT info and then they issue you a state card. Basically they use the NREMT as your state test so to speak. What state are you in?


----------



## blachatch (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in Ohio I have my certification card that came with my certificate. In the letter with the card it said I need to call my local state office to get a license to practice.. So I called and the guy at NREMT had no idea on what I was talking about.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 20, 2012)

Receiving your NREMT card and being certified and licensed to practice in a state are usually two separate processes. Likely you received your NREMT card and now need to apply to your state, Ohio, to become certified to practice in your state.

Good luck!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

blachatch said:


> I'm in Ohio I have my certification card that came with my certificate. In the letter with the card it said I need to call my local state office to get a license to practice.. So I called and the guy at NREMT had no idea on what I was talking about.



Ahh you called the NREMT? You need to call the state office, it's probably the Ohio department of human services or whatever their equivalent is.

Try here http://ems.ohio.gov/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ahh you called the NREMT? You need to call the state office, it's probably the Ohio department of human services or whatever their equivalent is.
> 
> Try here http://ems.ohio.gov/



Because I'm feeling generous https://www.dps.state.oh.us/certrenewal/main.aspx


----------



## bstone (Jun 21, 2012)

"They told me to call my local state office, so I called the NREMT."

*headdesk*


----------



## blachatch (Jun 21, 2012)

bstone said:


> "They told me to call my local state office, so I called the NREMT."
> 
> *headdesk*



I thought they ment the Ohio nremt office probably why he had no clue what I was talking about.. Thanks guys for clearing it up.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 21, 2012)

Best thing to do is to first call your instructor. This is obviously something that they briefly cover at the end of every basic class: how to apply, etc... You either were not told or didn't listen. 

I am an EMT in Ohio. You take the NREMT test. Pass. Communicate that to your teacher, who will electronically get your grades and then register you with the state, and then the state will send you your state card. Or, I believe you might be able to send your results to the state yourself and register yourself.


----------



## etoh5150 (Jul 6, 2012)

California requires your to turn in your CPR card, NREMT, EMT course completion certificate, county Scope of practice certificate, and fingerprints (livescan). along with a nice crisp check for $105 so they can give you a plastic card that tells you, that you are an EMT.


----------



## NHemt1 (Jul 6, 2012)

The NREMT has things to worry about bigger then individual state protocol. You may need to apply to a place to work, for example in NH once you get the NREMT card you need to get a job and take a protocol test to obtain your provider card.

-Ryan


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2012)

etoh5150 said:


> California requires your to turn in your CPR card, NREMT, EMT course completion certificate, county Scope of practice certificate, and fingerprints (livescan). along with a nice crisp check for $105 so they can give you a plastic card that tells you, that you are an EMT.



Price varies by county. California state requires $75. Depending what county you go to it can range from $20-$50.


----------



## blachatch (Jul 6, 2012)

I finally got the Ohio licesne I didn't have to do anything they sent it through the mail automatically when you pass the registry.


----------

